# Improper operation?



## BADLUCK781 (May 29, 2009)

HELLO Officers, I was Driving and heading to 95 south and came to a rotary their were too cars ahead of me merging into the rotary to get to 95 south, when it was my turn i seen a state police about to pass in front of me while he was going around the rotary so i waited for him to pass, then all of sudden he went over the curb to the grass and got 3 car behind me,Then i just merge into the rotary heading to 95 south then he put the light...... license and registration then he said my seat was to lead back i looked at him and said OK..." so i recline my seat up MORE intill he said it was in the right position" really uncomfortable i couldn't drive like this i didn't wanted to say it to him,but my knees was like 2" away from my steering wheel,i have a maunal car and when i lift my clutch foot it hit's the steering wheel "thinking i can't drive like this,so i was thinking he pull me over and gave me a ticket for haveing a low seat??? unbeliveable never expected that i thought i had tail light out or something minor. I would like to know your opionon on this subject am confused.
:-k


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

holyfuckingshityouarekillingme.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

He was from the new unit of the MSP, ....grammar and spelling enforcement. Your right to speak has been revoked.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im seeing stars from trying to read that drivel!Wow, my 9 year old grandson spells and constructs sentences much better than that.
Yo, homey.Youse be an idjot anz I hopes dats you be learnedfrom dat der experienze bro...peaze out


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If all you knew about cops you read from the average question in an "Ask a Cop" thread, you'd think we all were crazy-ass real life whackjobs, hepped up on PCP and out of our minds after inhaling ammo lead dust one too many times.

If all you knew about the average citizen is what you read from the average question in an "Ask a Cop" thread, you'd wonder why the lead-poisoned cops like us on PCP didn't rule the world already--becuase even in that state, the cops always seem to prevail in the brains department.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Yo, homey.Youse be an idjot anz I hopes dats you be learnedfrom dat der experienze bro...peaze out


I ran the post through the ebonics translator, and this is what I got back:


> HELLO Officers, I wuz Driving an' heading ta 95 south an' came ta uh rotary they wuz too cars ahead o' me merging into da rotary ta git ta 95 south, when it wuz muh ma fuckin turn ah seen uh state po-po about ta pass in front o' me while he wuz going around da rotary so ah waited fo' him ta pass, then all o' sudden he jet over da curb ta da grass an' got 3 `64 behind me,Then ah just merge into da rotary heading ta 95 south then he put da light...... license an' registration then he said muh ma fuckin seat wuz ta lead back ah looked at him an' said OK..." so ah recline muh ma fuckin seat up MORE intill he said it wuz in da right position" really uncomfortable ah couldn't cruize like dis here ah didn't wanted ta say it ta him,but muh ma fuckin knees wuz like 2" away from muh ma fuckin steering wheel,ah gots uh maunal `64 an' when ah lift muh ma fuckin clutch foot it hit'sda steering wheel "thinking ah can't cruize like dis here,so ah wuz thinking he pull me over an' gave me uh ticket fo' haveing uh low seat??? unbeliveable never expected dat ah thought ah had tail light out or sumfin minor. I Wants ta know yo' opionon on dis here subject be confused.


Can you tell the difference between the two?

Neither could I.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

My head hurts.......... Keep it REALZ Yo !!!!! If the only way you can be comfortable is practically lying on your back, you must be a FIREMAN.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

BADLUCK781 said:


> HELLO Officers, I was Driving and heading to 95 south and came to a rotary their were too cars ahead of me merging into the rotary to get to 95 south, when it was my turn i seen a state police about to pass in front of me while he was going around the rotary so i waited for him to pass, then all of sudden he went over the curb to the grass and got 3 car behind me,Then i just merge into the rotary heading to 95 south then he put the light...... license and registration then he said my seat was to lead back i looked at him and said OK..." so i recline my seat up MORE intill he said it was in the right position" really uncomfortable i couldn't drive like this i didn't wanted to say it to him,but my knees was like 2" away from my steering wheel,i have a maunal car and when i lift my clutch foot it hit's the steering wheel "thinking i can't drive like this,so i was thinking he pull me over and gave me a ticket for haveing a low seat??? unbeliveable never expected that i thought i had tail light out or something minor. I would like to know your opionon on this subject am confused.
> :-k


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

you're pissed cause you got in trouble for being too ghetto.. oh well, suck it up and stop whining about it. go back to the hood, get an edumication and better yourself. It makes me sick to see people driving around while laying down in the front seat. If you're too tall for your car, trade it in for something that you'll fit in...BUT it's just an excuse to be Ghetto.. Now i can sleep better at night knowing that there is one less person capable of causing an accident because they're an idiot.. YAY idiot!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

BADLUCK781 said:


> HELLO Officers, I was Driving and heading to 95 south and came to a rotary their were too cars ahead of me merging into the rotary to get to 95 south, when it was my turn i seen a state police about to pass in front of me while he was going around the rotary so i waited for him to pass, then all of sudden he went over the curb to the grass and got 3 car behind me,Then i just merge into the rotary heading to 95 south then he put the light...... license and registration then he said my seat was to lead back i looked at him and said OK..." so i recline my seat up MORE intill he said it was in the right position" really uncomfortable i couldn't drive like this i didn't wanted to say it to him,but my knees was like 2" away from my steering wheel,i have a maunal car and when i lift my clutch foot it hit's the steering wheel "thinking i can't drive like this,so i was thinking he pull me over and gave me a ticket for haveing a low seat??? unbeliveable never expected that i thought i had tail light out or something minor. I would like to know your opionon on this subject am confused.
> :-k


Being behind the wheel more laid out than a whore sounds like impeded operation to me, douche bag. Are you confused because you thought you shouldn't have to see the road to drive? How about sliding the seat back so your knees don't hit the steering wheel? HOLY SHIT! I just might get a Nobel Prize for that idea!

My seat is so upright, if it were any more upright I'd literally be leaning forward. That's how it should be, or at least that's my "opionon."

It's pathetic that there are illegal immigrants graduating high school at the top of their classes and failures at life, like yourself, take your right to remain in this country for granted. Maybe if we threatened to throw stupid fucks like yourself out of this country, maybe you'd earn your keep. Get your head out of your ass or leave it up there so you can suffocate to death.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Proof read and spell check next time.


----------



## lightwithasmile (May 3, 2009)

Is he serious? And what about spell-check!
Even a fool is considered wise if he keeps his mouth shut.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I asked a man (boy?) about that one time at a gas station while filling up. I was told (and this is my "spoken in English" interpretation of his response) that the seat is positioned so that the frame between the two windows prevents them from being shot at in the head. 

All I could think of to say was, "But it's Tewksbury" 

On a funny note, the mister was over and we got behind a little car that had been lowered so it appeared to be an inch off the ground, had a massive size exhaust pipe (which to me sounds like a moped), appeared to have been spray painted black and the rap music was blaring. He asked what yer man was on about and I said I didn't know but they were eejits if they didn't realize that looking like that simply made it easier for the cops to spot them.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Lass, I love reading your posts because I can "hear" it in classic Irish brogue at the same time!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Lass, I love reading your posts because I can "hear" it in classic Irish brogue at the same time!


Some things are simply phrased best by the Irish 

I think the best one I've heard in a bit was some dope asking the mister if they really eat corned beef and cabbage there as he himself was 100%, he looked at him and said Why don't we play a game of hide and go feck yerself. It was in full Belfast brogue so yer man didn't catch it but I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Lass, you HAVE to come to the next m&g


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Lass, you HAVE to come to the next m&g


Thank you for the invite. I would but rumour has it yer man Sniper would want a go at me and that would just make it uncomfortable.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Thank you for the invite. I would but rumour has it yer man Sniper would want a go at me and that would just make it uncomfortable.


sniper wants to go at all the girls. That's what makes him sniper..lol


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BADLUCK781 said:


> HELLO Officers, I was Driving and heading to 95 south and came to a rotary their were too cars ahead of me merging into the rotary to get to 95 south, when it was my turn i seen a state police about to pass in front of me while he was going around the rotary so i waited for him to pass, then all of sudden he went over the curb to the grass and got 3 car behind me,Then i just merge into the rotary heading to 95 south then he put the light...... license and registration then he said my seat was to lead back i looked at him and said OK..." so i recline my seat up MORE intill he said it was in the right position" really uncomfortable i couldn't drive like this i didn't wanted to say it to him,but my knees was like 2" away from my steering wheel,i have a maunal car and when i lift my clutch foot it hit's the steering wheel "thinking i can't drive like this,so i was thinking he pull me over and gave me a ticket for haveing a low seat??? unbeliveable never expected that i thought i had tail light out or something minor. *I would like to know your opionon on this subject am confused.*
> :-k


Yes, Yes, We are confused too. And by the way, where can I get a "*MAUNAL*" car? It's people like you that provide comic relief for all of us, BADLUCK781. When my civilian friends ask me to tell them a funny story, it's people like you that end up as the butt of all jokes. Please, never ever change.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok, I am the last person that should be picking on someone for poor grammer or spelling, but that was just awful. I tried to translate it with the da Ebonics site but it sound pretty much the same:

HELLO Officers, I wuz Driving an' heading ta 95 south an' came ta uh rotary they wuz too cars ahead o' me merging into da rotary ta git ta 95 south, when it wuz muh ma fuckin turn ah seen uh state po-po about ta pass in front o' me while he wuz going around da rotary so ah waited fo' him ta pass, then all o' sudden he jet over da curb ta da grass an' got 3 `64 behind me,Then ah just merge into da rotary heading ta 95 south then he put da light...... license an' registration then he said muh ma fuckin seat wuz ta lead back ah looked at him an' said OK..." so ah recline muh ma fuckin seat up MORE intill he said it wuz in da right position" really uncomfortable ah couldn't cruize like dis here ah didn't wanted ta say it ta him,but muh ma fuckin knees wuz like 2" away from muh ma fuckin steering wheel,ah gots uh maunal `64 an' when ah lift muh ma fuckin clutch foot it hit'sda steering wheel "thinking ah can't cruize like dis here,so ah wuz thinking he pull me over an' gave me uh ticket fo' haveing uh low seat??? unbeliveable never expected dat ah thought ah had tail light out or sumfin minor. I Wants ta know yo' opionon on dis here subject be confused. what 'chew trippin foo'


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I ran the post through the ebonics translator, and this is what I got back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jettsixx said:


> Ok, I am the last person that should be picking on someone for poor grammer or spelling, but that was just awful. I tried to translate it with the da Ebonics site but it sound pretty much the same:
> 
> HELLO Officers, I wuz Driving an' heading ta 95 south an' came ta uh rotary they wuz too cars ahead o' me merging into da rotary ta git ta 95 south, when it wuz muh ma fuckin turn ah seen uh state po-po about ta pass in front o' me while he wuz going around da rotary so ah waited fo' him ta pass, then all o' sudden he jet over da curb ta da grass an' got 3 `64 behind me,Then ah just merge into da rotary heading ta 95 south then he put da light...... license an' registration then he said muh ma fuckin seat wuz ta lead back ah looked at him an' said OK..." so ah recline muh ma fuckin seat up MORE intill he said it wuz in da right position" really uncomfortable ah couldn't cruize like dis here ah didn't wanted ta say it ta him,but muh ma fuckin knees wuz like 2" away from muh ma fuckin steering wheel,ah gots uh maunal `64 an' when ah lift muh ma fuckin clutch foot it hit'sda steering wheel "thinking ah can't cruize like dis here,so ah wuz thinking he pull me over an' gave me uh ticket fo' haveing uh low seat??? unbeliveable never expected dat ah thought ah had tail light out or sumfin minor. I Wants ta know yo' opionon on dis here subject be confused. what 'chew trippin foo'


Copy cat. Get your own jokes.


----------

